# e46 M3 rear shock mounts, where to buy?



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

Anyone have a hint besides the dealer?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

bluskye said:


> Anyone have a hint besides the dealer?


What's wrong with the dealer? The whole package is pretty inexpensive, and since they're OEM BMW parts, I'm not sure you're going to find them any cheaper anywhere else.

Try giving Circle BMW a call. Ask them for the shock mounts; they've handled it before, and will hook you up with the mounts, all necessary retaining nuts, and the Z3 reinforcement plates. Total price was less than $70 delivered, IIRC (perhaps much less-I can't remember now).


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

JST said:


> What's wrong with the dealer? The whole package is pretty inexpensive, and since they're OEM BMW parts, I'm not sure you're going to find them any cheaper anywhere else.
> 
> Try giving Circle BMW a call. Ask them for the shock mounts; they've handled it before, and will hook you up with the mounts, all necessary retaining nuts, and the Z3 reinforcement plates. Total price was less than $70 delivered, IIRC (perhaps much less-I can't remember now).


Ok, great, thanks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Don't waste your money on the E46 mounts...go for Ground Control. You won't have to buy them again.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Only concern is if you ever plan on autocrossing in SCCA Stock class. GC mounts are not legal. For all otehr purposes, GC mounts are the smart move.


----------

